# Silver Alert Program



## FastTrax (Aug 23, 2021)

www.silveralertbill.com

www.facebook.com/Silver-Alert-Missing-Adult-Seniors-in-the-USA-341793345965012/

www.twitter.com/silveralertbill

www.congress.gov/bill/113th-congress/house-bill/5361/text

www.jaapl.org/content/41/3/421

www.parentgiving.com/elder-care/the-silver-alert-system-finding-our-missing-elderly/

www.seniorlink.com/blog/silver-alerts

www.ajc.com/news/local/mattie-call-lifeline-for-the-lost/5R9zUDKO1vjsa2OKRz6m7N/

www.everycrsreport.com/reports/R40552.html

www.mattiescallga.com

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Silver_Alert


----------



## terry123 (Aug 24, 2021)

Besides tv I get them on my cell phone.


----------



## MarciKS (Aug 24, 2021)

We had a man go missing over a yr ago. He still hasn't been found.


----------



## fmdog44 (Aug 26, 2021)

I forget them soon after seeing them


----------

